
Ask HN: Are there any incubators for nonprofit startups? - TheAuditor
We are currently working on a education platform that is meant to operate in a nonprofit manner and would like to know if there are any incubators who can support us.
======
dang
What's the nonprofit? I think people would be interested if you'd like to
share.

You should definitely apply to YC. Email hn@ycombinator.com and we might be
able to advise a bit. (Same offer for anyone. Just realize that the inbox is
hell and it may take a long time to reply.)

~~~
bsldld
What type of non-profits would you advise? And at what stage?

~~~
dang
To be honest I don't know. I'm not involved in the decisions or thinking about
that about YC, but I can connect with the people who are.

~~~
bsldld
Mine is a moonshot non-profit in the edtech space. And it is at an ideation
stage. Not sure if that will be acceptable. Would love to get some feedback
and or mentoring though, if not funding.

~~~
bradytp
If it's a moonshot, why do think it needs to be a non-profit?

------
jaredchung
Several.

FastForward is probably the largest and furthest along in organizing around
Tech Nonprofits specifically, with a pretty solid base of alumni success
stories([https://www.ffwd.org/](https://www.ffwd.org/)).

I'd also look at Visible Connect, which is tech nonprofit focused. Full Circle
Fund, if you're in the Bay Area. Since you mentioned you're in Education, you
should also look at the Aspire Accelerator, which isn't exclusively tech
nonprofit but includes many tech nonprofits.

You could also consider YC which has taken a few nonprofits.

------
bradytp
YC supports both edtech and nonprofit companies. I am the partner at YC who
handles those two areas. Let me know if you have any specific questions. I
helped start Imagine K12, which was an edtech incubator (that also worked with
edu non-profits) that folded into the YC family back in 2016. There are other
edtech and non-profit incubators: LearnLaunch is an edtech incubator based in
Boston, Fast Forward is a tech non-profit incubator in SF.

------
brudgers
YC has had non-profits. I think Watsi was the first.

[https://watsi.org/](https://watsi.org/)

------
Shared404
Mozilla's got one.

[https://builders.mozilla.community/](https://builders.mozilla.community/)

------
majewsky
If it's about the supporting the open internet in particular, the NLnet
Foundation comes to mind. [https://nlnet.nl/](https://nlnet.nl/)

------
arikr
There's one called charity entrepreneurship

